# Is my dog good enough to be shown



## Goldendogs101 (Sep 21, 2014)

So I got a golden puppy her name is Tessa and I was wondering if she looks good enough to be shown? I am interested in showing her but only if she looks like she can place. She is about 11 weeks


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha! No one could tell from that pic, but she is adorable! You typically can't tell anything at that age either, they tend to be gangly messes.


----------



## Goldendogs101 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh ok the and so much for your help anyways


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful nonetheless


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is she fully registered? Unless the breeder sold her to you as a show prospect it's unlikely she'll be show quality. But if she's on limited registration you can't compete in any conformation events anyway, I believe.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> Is she fully registered? Unless the breeder sold her to you as a show prospect it's unlikely she'll be show quality. But if she's on limited registration you can't compete in any conformation events anyway, I believe.



I thought limited registration meant no LITTERS born from her could be registered with the AKC.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> I thought limited registration meant no LITTERS born from her could be registered with the AKC.


It does. 

But you need to have full registration in order to show in conformation.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Brave said:


> I thought limited registration meant no LITTERS born from her could be registered with the AKC.


And you can't show in conformation, but Agility, Rally and Obedience you can compete in with a limited registration


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you can, visit some local dog shows and watch the golden retrievers. That will give you an idea of what show dogs will look like. Your pup is very young. It will need to be a minimum of 6 months old before you can show.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I have no idea based on the photo. She does look like a cute and I am sure you will enjoy her no matter what. So, just to give you fair warning I tend to be wordy and I am going to give you an info dump.

First, this is the worst time to look at her for show evaluation. You have a small window between 7 and 8 weeks when proportionally puppies are as close to their adult form as they will ever be until mature. Between that and about 10-18 months they are growing and get out of whack. We all really actually try to stop looking at them during growth because even the most promising pups tend to go through puppy uglies. So, you will want an evaluation of her and if your breeder did not do one as a puppy, you will need to wait for her to mature. I certainly recommend getting really familiar with our breed standard Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) HISTORY

Ok, so some basics i.e. things that will stop you from showing. Does she have full registration? We only have two actual disqualifications one is incorrect bite (undershot or overshot) and height bitches under 20 1/2 or over 23 1/2inches. Both of these may not be evident for a while though an incorrect bite will usually be detectable before height. As far as height, the size of her parents could provide a hint if both were undersize or oversize there is a good chance your girl will follow the trend.

Ok, the more complicated stuff. There is not just one type of shows. The ones you are likely referring to are AKC like Westminster. But there is also UKC and international shows. 

First AKC - it is tough. http://www.apps.akc.org/apps/events...save_as_default=Y&tab_type=CONF&saved_states= 
It is also expensive, time consuming, and amazing. It could take as little as three huge show wins but normally is 2 large show wins with up to 9 small show wins. It usually takes an owner handler over a year to finish a championship. Here you will be competing against dogs that come from generations of show dogs, shown by paid professional who show week in and week out. It can be very difficult to be competitive but it is possible if you have a competitive dog and the desire to learn how to show, groom and present yourself and your dog.

Second -UKC Is much more family friendly and laid back. United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events In general there will not be many if any professional that these shows as the person handling the dog needs to be it's owner. They can be compete twice but do not usually draw the same numbers as AKC shows. The UKC championship can be won in a single show weekend (3-4 shows) with as little as 4 dogs competing.

International shows - IABCA or ICE these shows are also have a laid back atmosphere. International Dog Show Calendar The judging is European style with a written critique which is helpful.

Next is some questions that may help you assess her background. Does she have any parent or grand parents that carry the AKC or AM Champion title? Any Canadian Champions? Any other Championships or title that follow after the name. Not that any of this would automatically guarantee she could show nor would their lack mean she can't.

I agree whole heartedly that getting out to shows and increasing your knowledge anyway you can. There is an AKC Show being held in Greeley Colorado on the 25th and 26th of this month the counts are in and there will be 12 Goldens competing. The program for judging is not up yet but it should show up on the superintendent website a week or more before the show Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, LLC

There is also a larger show coming up November 6-10th in Pueblo CO. Last year it had 22 dogs. The entire have not closed yet, but when they do both the breed count and the program will post here Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, LLC | Welcome

There is an active club in Colorado. Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club | Goldens in the Rocky Mountain Region This would be great club to get involved with and find a mentor who can help show you the ropes for showing. They may also be able to help you find handling classes to help you learn to show.

Finally, if the show ring does not work out for you. There I are many other type of events you can compete in. Rally, Obedience, Agility, Dock Diving, Hunt Tests, Barn Hunt, and many, many more. If you want to get active, I encourage you to go for it. 

Good Luck!


----------

